# Z31 Engine swap Q



## daf (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, so kinda new to the forum, but Ive owned a Z for about 5 years now.

About 2 years ago, my 84 2+2 bit the dust. It was a sad sad day for me. It has been sitting in my back yards ever since because I can't bring my self to get rid of it. I tossed around the idea of dropping a VG30DETT, then going AWD RB26DETT, then RB25DET but havnt had he cash to o it yet (danm civic is eating up all my cash). But I am fixing to happen upon something that should be fun.

My father has a old Chevy Silverado that has ad quite a bit of work done to the engine. He just ordered a 405 crate motor for it, so I might be getting his old 350. Has anyone taken a shot at this type of swap, and how hard is it (custom parts dont bother me, I got the hook-up for that). Id love to keep it Nissan (cause its the only engine I have ever had that last beyond 500K miles). What do you guys think?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ZBUM's Z31 300ZX Engine Swap Page


----------



## daf (Mar 25, 2007)

I have been sent to that website SO many times, its crazy, lol. I suppose more so what I am looking for is if anyone has done it, and was it worth the work.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You won't find anyone like that on this message board. I suggest you check with some people at hybridz.org.


----------



## daf (Mar 25, 2007)

I totally forgot I signed up on that board.... huh. So is this board not a super technical board (aka general mechanics board)? Thanks though.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Not sure how the other sections of this forum are, but there are better forums for Z31 information than this site.


----------

